# List of Recession Proof Jobs/Skills



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

While reading Texican's post where he stated that plumbing is a recession proof job, I was thinking about yesterdays conversation that I had with one son. I was telling him ( he's almost 20), that he needs to consider honing multiple skills so, depending on the work environment/economic conditions...he'd be needed one way or another as an employee that an employer couldn't live without. My mom always advised us to have at least two things we were good at so if one failed the other was still an option.

I then had a conversation with my husband this morning concerning how our broadband company could survive if things really go downhill fast... He said people are more willing to give up their cell phones and cable TV over their internet as they can get the other two services thru their internet. (Obviously something like an EMP would negate even the internet).

What are your ideas of recession proof jobs? 
*plumber
*beautician/barber
*<your idea here>

-scrt crk


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mechanic
seamstress
cook


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Medical field
bill collecters


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The oldest profession in the World is still viable and recession proof.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

tax collector.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

funeral director - that job outlook actually gets better during a recession...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Explorer said:


> The oldest profession in the World is still viable and recession proof.





rean said:


> tax collector.



Neither one of these seem very safe - but they are both usually around.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not sure there is a guaranteed recession proof job. I know several plumbers that are hurting financially because the home building market has dropped significantly here, and there isn't enough repair work to keep everyone busy. They still have work, just not as much of it.

My son just got a degree in business with an accounting emphasis and he got a good job, as did his friends with a similar degree. Most of his other friends still do not have jobs that utilize their degrees, and many are making minimum wage after college. A lot of these had teaching degrees which was once considered a guaranteed employment degree.

Dawn


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Auto mechanics
Diesel Mechanics
Welders


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd say, someone who raises food, but I think TPTB are trying to get all food production consolidated into huge corporate mega-farms.

It's got to be something that many people NEED and that CAN'T be done long-distance. Small engine repair for instance.

Kathleen


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Power plant maintenance.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Someone that could run/operate a central general store that operates via bartering.

Blacksmiths

Religious counselors

Gunsmiths

Leather tanners

Textile/weavers

Dentists

Herbalists/pain management

Candle makers

Metal workers/craftsmen

Butchers

Bakers

Barbers


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hubby runs garbage truck - the kind that picks up the dumpsters at businesses (restaurants, stores, schools, etc.) and we are sure hoping that is recession proof! I think that garbage will always have to be picked up (at least with businesses that produce a lot. He makes a decent salary also.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Banker
Wealthy Elite


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CrashTestRanch said:


> Banker
> Wealthy Elite



Clever CrashTest.....:cute::hysterical:ound:

Wonder what the true wealth will be. That's even a question for these days.
What is the true wealth that will make them the "wealthy elite?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The medical field is NOT recession proof: the supervisors expect you to do the work with less staff.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Word on the street from fellow Nurses who work agency is that choice assignments/shift are being taken by the clients own staff. I also have run into more than a few nurses & two docs who have delayed their retirement indiffiently. 
There is also a trend to use aids in an expanded roles such as Med techs. I have also worked in facilities where in years past I would have only worked one floor with two N.A. Now it's not unusual to work two floors with three N.A. on each floor. With that staffing the nurse is told not to do hands on care just meds & charting. Cost saving measures.

Dentists hmm for me personally I tend to delay dental work if money is tight.

If we aren't talking SHTF senerio then I'm gonna go with a general handyman who could fix a clothes dryer, refridergator, broken window, leaky roof, or a p.c. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Terri said:


> The medical field is NOT recession proof: the supervisors expect you to do the work with less staff.


That's why I didn't say nurses. Was thinking more along the lines of doctors, emts, etc. But usually the medical field does pretty well during hard times, because crime goes up, which means more people are injured.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nanny (homekeeper)
Nanny (beauracrat)


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The oldest profession isn't really recession proof. There are more girls working so price would be less and probably less clients per girl. Might be ok to supplement income but most places it wouldn't be sufficient on it's own unless you had some unique facet to your business. 
Can you tell I've spent way too much time working around the wrong element.:help:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Someone who can do a variety of odd jobs and will work hard, fast and do a good job, who comes to the job at the appointed hour unless something serious comes up and who then calls the client as early as he can to reschedule, will be in work in nearly any economy.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Hubby runs garbage truck - the kind that picks up the dumpsters at businesses (restaurants, stores, schools, etc.) and we are sure hoping that is recession proof! I think that garbage will always have to be picked up (at least with businesses that produce a lot. He makes a decent salary also.


I agree. Would also add: well drilling and repair, septic system installation and pumping, and certain types of farming. (cash crops like corn, wheat, sugar beets, soybeans, etc.). Probably would also include farm machinery repair, and auto mechanic. Of course if you live in the city, you don't need wells and septic systems or farm machinery repair..... you have city water and sewer. I'm just saying that out here in my farming community the recession hasn't hit us much at all. We all live a pretty low-key simple life anyway and get paid fairly low wages compared to the rest of the nation, so we don't really require the same things most folks can't live without!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Politician


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think some pre-requisites would clarify things...

If you own your own land, vehicle, and home, debt free, have a garden, and put by your own food, you're better off from the get-go, with whatever skills you have.

True, commercial plumbers can get in a bind, if they do tract housing, or new home construction... however, pretty much all homes need maintenance calls, sooner or later.

Before I started doing land research, I did handyman work... carpentry, plumbing, electrical, roofing, masonry, whatever you needed doing. Electrical and plumbing brought in twice as much per hour... there' too many folks that can swing a hammer (including a jillion illegals)... not as many can do the more dangerous electrical work.

I had a sweet list of clients... I'd take small jobs of an hour or so, knowing they'd call me on the bigger jobs. Lil ol ladies need their light bulbs changed... and pay gladly (they treasure their hip bones and don't want em all busted up).

My reckoning is, any job that can be exported overseas, will be. You can't export tradesmen type jobs.

I'm seriously looking into getting a portable bandsaw sawmill. Our local guy retired last year, and sold out. Nearest competition is nearly 30 miles away, and gets .35c/board foot, which is 350$/thousand. I've got three neighbors that use to get several thousand feet cut each month. Talked to two of them today at a funeral, and they have loads of logs sitting in piles, hoping they can lure someone out to cut em. I personally need about 5K feet of wood cut, and sawing my own timber will save me thousands.

If a persons laden with debt, and doesn't own their own homestead, free and clear, well it'd be best to do whatever it takes to not lose their job, whatever that might be. Having a wide and varied safety net of friends, family, and acquaintances goes a long long way.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Water treatment plant and/or sewage treatment plant operator.

I hope!

Kathie


----------



## Wizard (May 29, 2007)

Here are just a few more that may be needed if we lost electricity due to EMP or CME.

wagon and buggy maker
harness maker
fire welder (blacksmith)
rope maker
making push carts
converting vehicles to run on wood gas
bicycle mechanic
machinist - foundry and castings
seamstress and/or tailor
treadle sewing machine repair (wo)man
saw sharpener and tooth setter
clothing pattern maker


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> Medical field



Medical field is NOT recession proof....we've been haveing plenty of lay offs too.:hammer: When the paitients don't come in beause they can't afford to, thats bad. When the paitients that DO come in have no inssurance, can't pay the bill, etc...thats bad. Not to mention the new restrictions medicad has started implementing where they do not pay for a lot of things anymore...All levels of staff here have been laid off---from the top to the bottom.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

secretcreek said:


> *beautician/barber
> 
> -scrt crk


I'm not sure about that one. Almost 2 years ago when the economy took a down turn I started dyeing my own hair. I also bought a hair clipper and I've been cutting my 2 son's and my husband's hair. When I do need a haircut I go to Hair Cuttery and that is only maybe 3 times a year.

This area was one of the easiest on for us to cut out.

I've been thinking of buying a manual clipper for SHTF.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

recestion proof - i am not sure this exists any more 

as some one pointed out the medical feild is asking to do more with less , even had a nurse layoff here last year one hospital layed off a bunch of nurses , they were over quailfied as they can get lower paid cna's to do much of thier job now

welder - if there isn't production there is very little welding to do 
barber - a 12-25 dollar investment in clippers and a buzz when it gets long and for the price of the hair cut at the barber you can do dozens i have had 2 profesional hair cuts in the last 2 years.
food production - you would sure think but farming is a dificult way to make a living in many places any way , and if you or your wife loose your non farm job you may be seriosly hurting on the farm.

Blacksmiths- very few people need a black smiths work for thier every day life , good skill under apreciated 

Gunsmiths- modular or disposable guns make it very easy to work on them or get a new one , not to metion that guns can fire more rounds than you can afford to put thru them before wearing any parts out now. there is some work but not a lot and who cna afford to have you work on their gun durring a recetion.

Leather tanners- most of the tanning of leather has been moved to china it moves the bad chemicals and polution to the other side of the globe were they don't mind as much

Textile/weavers- again cheap textiles from over seas 

Candle makers, maybe if there were no power or international shipping most are made over seas and brought in 

Metal workers/craftsmen- no production of new means few to no jobs , most things can be stamped out disposable over seas and shipped here avoiding these skilled laborers 

Butchers- meat comes in boxes now form large plants - there is soem call for local butchers at local meat proccessing plants but not a lot 

Bakers- most bread even that baked in store now comes in frozen form a large scale facility 1 person can back all the bread for a large store each day because all they need do is unpack and back now.




auto mechanic - may be one of the more recetion resistant jobs as money gets tight more people fix than buy new

dentist - not a bad gig - people will always have teeth - as log as your buissines is built on solid dentistry not cosmetic dentistry or braces 

religios - preists , nuns , monks - will always be in need it doesn't pay well but you eat and have a place to sleep - interesting trend i was just discusing this - giving is down and many are attending less , maybe a feeling of i can't afford to give so i shouldn't go or somthing. 

drug dealer / herbalist / pain managment / pharmacist , this is not bad most people still need thier fix and will do what they can to get it.

garbage -collection does sound fairly recesion resestant 
so does septic tank pumper , wastewater plant worker ,fireman, paramedic, cop and politician

i do think we are going to see some goverment worker layoffs soon , or major changes made to imporove efficency in many departments.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think , people who do their jobs well make inporvments in proccess , treat customers well , arive on time , give that extra effort , will always be in need.
setting yourself ahead by doing good work will help you in most jobs ,some the beaurocracy runs to deep for that to affect much , but there is still hope.

today i was told a story about a parking lot atendant , he worked for a hopital for 5 years he swept , he counted spots , he checked the hole lot every hour to make sure every one had thier tags , when special events happened he would park extra cars for cash and give the cash to his boss he would make them 600 dollars a day extra , they would tell him good job and hand him 20 for all his extra effort , so what happened the managmnet at the building next door noticed offered him a 3 dollar an hour raise to work for them , now he does the same thing for them and is inside most of the day as thier lot is a 6 story parking garage.

that is great when he is young but what happens when he gets older and can't run around like that any more , we hope that they still apreciate him and that he still has value for them especialy in his honesty , but so many companies no longer view loyalty or honest as a reason to keep an older employee around.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say that RNs and LPNs are needed badly here in Oklahoma. Especially at the VA hospital here in my town.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Nothing is certain but death and taxes - people will always want to avoid both, so how about (1) pharmacists and (2) tax accountants?

Both skillsets offer geographic flexibility, decent working hours, etc.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

While I work 1/2 time these days in a public library, I also caretake land, cut yards, park cars for football games and tutor kids, because I'm still paid for these activities. Am not still paid to teach at the university! ldc


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Recession/depression! If times are bad, no money, no jobs, where ya gonna get the money to hire plumbers, electricians, bakers, etc. and all these other services. Seems to me, everybody will be hurtin.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Wizard said:


> Here are just a few more that may be needed if we lost electricity due to EMP or CME.
> 
> wagon and buggy maker
> harness maker
> ...


I could make rope, sew, and draft patterns from scratch. I suppose I am set if the poop hits the fan.

I can tell you that no job is Depression proof. I mean first lets call it what it is. A standard definition of an economic depression is a significant decline in the gross domestic product (GDP). I think we have hit that marker for sure. Every job listed in this thread I know people in that field who have been laid off or seen a change in their job for the worse because of the Depression.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Military? I know they will be cutting numbers soon... but it's the ones on medical profiles and who've been in trouble that will be getting the boot. So, it seems if you work hard, stay healthy, and pass your PT tests, it's pretty safe.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

My granddad was a carpenter and worked all through the depression. I think any trades that require handwork/manual labor will be, not recession or depression proof, but always available to some degree.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, if we are talking about a recession, and not a major melt down of everything, my business is pretty good. I'm also set up in a good area, and took cues from my Great Grandmother who owned a trout lodge in Colorado during the depression. She said "Rich men will always fish" . She was right. 

I am in the dog service business. Training, Walking, transportation, grooming, a boutique, food and the like. We moved to The Palm Beach area where there is money even in bad times.

Now, my background is in Auto Mechanics, owend a shop in the past, ASE cetified, and have an EMP proof old car. So if the SHTF in a serious manner, I have that, a ton of other skill sets my parents taught me, and many self taught skills. I hope it never comes to needing them all to survive, but I have at some point used them all to survive.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

my dad told me that during the depression the mail carriers got more gas allotments than they needed........i figure federal prison employees,pretty secure also......my grandfather raised 10 kids on a farm,working horses,raising hogs,chickens,milk cows and huge gardens....of course he had no trash bill,phone bill,internet,insurance,electric,gas.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

TRUCK DRIVER/OwnerOp......you would have very little without people delievering your products....If we stopped rolling-it would'nt be pretty.....I've run everything from fruit/veggies to high security loads.HS are my favorite,money wise, but the rules and regs are a pain sometimes....


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

My roommate is a handyman and auto mechanic. He gets a lot of work but he constantly has problems with getting cheated. For me this seems like a better skill-set for TEOTWAWKI. In that event, he does the work and I shoot the ones that don't pay. 

The skills that I have found the most useful during this recession are the skills that make me more self sufficient.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

soulsurvivor said:


> Someone that could run/operate a central general store that operates via bartering.
> 
> Blacksmiths
> 
> ...


This is a good list.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I would say anything with your hands. A hands on service that can be exchanged for real goods-not just cash. This can be a carpenter, blacksmith, herbalist, plumber, mason, ferrier, anything in those lines.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it depends on what form the recession takes. In today's recession/depression, my job as an RN is secure. People get sick and someone has to take care of them. 

However, if the situation was one of a total melt down of our economy/country, where there was no government to pay the bills of those who cannot pay their own (medicare, medicaid), I'd have a job, but who would pay my salary? If there was no fuel to get me to work, I'd have no work or no home, one or the other.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Buggy-whip makers?


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Win07_351 said:


> Auto mechanics
> Diesel Mechanics
> Welders


Around here there are way to many welder's and not enough jobs.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Working in an auto parts store, I would have to say that auto mechanics is NOT recession proof, because I am finding that folks are repairing only the things that MUST be done, and if they can put off a repair, so be it.

I have been told that when times are bad, sales of alcohol are up. DH is the shipping manager for Green Mountain Beverage (makes Woodchuck brand hard cider & others) and they are having a hard time keeping up.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Medical,lawyers,politicians, and undertakes.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I think you need to be prepared to barter, and you should also be prepared to work under the table/black market. We ARE headed for a one-world global currency, probably sooner rather than later, which is likely to be in the form of electronic credits (don't know if they'll start out with the Biblical mark in the hand or the forehead -- it may start out with debit cards or similar). I won't participate in that, TEOTWAWKI or not. I suspect that an underground black market economy will spring up, and possibly alternative currencies, too, although TPTB will crack down on all that as hard as they can when they find it.

Kathleen


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

secretcreek said:


> .....(Obviously something like an EMP would negate even the internet)....



Actually, what we know as the internet today is an offshoot of ARPANET which was designed to keep the military/industrial complex alive and communicating in the event of nuclear attack and the accompanying EMP.

The net would remain due to redundant systems, but the local connections might be a bit iffy for the average consumer.

Some of the systems might still be accessible for those with working computers - it's not difficult to protect them.

I think there would be a huge demand for network and linemen to get industry working again in a recession. Those who have internet are likely to survive better than those without internet. You could at least use it to find where the jobs, bread lines and sales are at.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

HomeOnTheFarm said:


> Power plant maintenance.


Right on! 

Power plants and utility maintenance (water, sewage, trash collection) Always someone willing to PAY for those things!

----------
"Bartertown! Listen to me! Where are you gonna run? Where are you gonna hide?
Listen to me! Bartertown will live! Find the little man. Bring him back to me. . .alive! We will rebuild! For those who took him. . .no mercy!" - Tina Turner as Aunty Entity in Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome, 1985


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

texican said:


> I think some pre-requisites would clarify things...
> 
> If you own your own land, vehicle, and home, debt free, have a garden, and put by your own food, you're better off from the get-go, with whatever skills you have.........


That sounds like Martha Stewart...the wealthy elite!

And if they were smart, they would bring their own private security into their enclave. A small security force akin to a private army to ensure the tended fields are not robbed and that property like tractors and trucks and property are secured. In return, they get fed, armed and clothed bettter than the masses outside the gate. Teamwork!

Hmmm. Security jobs to keep the wealthy at the top! That sounds good. They would have to pay well to ensure the security does not turn on them. Just a level or two above Hired Goons.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Someone who can do a variety of odd jobs and will work hard, fast and do a good job, who comes to the job at the appointed hour unless something serious comes up and who then calls the client as early as he can to reschedule, will be in work in nearly any economy.



But who would they be working for? Someone with enough surplus food? Money? etc. to pay for outside labor?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

heavyrebel said:


> Well, if we are talking about a recession, and not a major melt down of everything, my business is pretty good. I'm also set up in a good area, and took cues from my Great Grandmother who owned a trout lodge in Colorado during the depression. She said "Rich men will always fish" . She was right. .....


Fishing expends the most precious commodity - time. And the rich can afford to wait. Others have to spend their time toiling to survive.

Thoughout history, there has always been someone who has more than the other. Whether they have it through better resources available to them, better planning and negotiation or brute force (another form of negotiation?) is irrelevant.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

melissa78 said:


> ....I have been told that when times are bad, sales of alcohol are up. DH is the shipping manager for Green Mountain Beverage (makes Woodchuck brand hard cider & others) and they are having a hard time keeping up.



I LOVE Woodchuck Cider! If I drink enough, I forget that I have to go to work!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

BillHoo said:


> That sounds like Martha Stewart...the wealthy elite!
> 
> And if they were smart, they would bring their own private security into their enclave. A small security force akin to a private army to ensure the tended fields are not robbed and that property like tractors and trucks and property are secured. In return, they get fed, armed and clothed bettter than the masses outside the gate. Teamwork!
> 
> Hmmm. Security jobs to keep the wealthy at the top! That sounds good. They would have to pay well to ensure the security does not turn on them. Just a level or two above Hired Goons.


Never been called the wealthy elite before... I reckon being a little bit ahead cash wise, with no debts, is better than the average bloke, that has debts and doesn't own their home, their land, or their vehicles. (Think: my sisters.... who started out equal with me, land wise, quickly sold theirs for baubles, that have long ago turned to dust, and they're back deep in debt. They've got to the point they own nothing, if they had to 'cash out'. The "life of the grasshopper" in action.)

However, the sis's and their clans would more'n likely bunk here, in a golden clusterdoodle. My private security!

[Will go to bed tonite with a smile on my face... I've been compared to Martha Stewart ]


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

texican said:


> Never been called the wealthy elite before...


Wealth is in the perspective of those who are poor and unprepared.

To some, the fact that you own a functioning car (and possibly nothing else) that you live out of, and are able to feed your family could lump you in with the wealthy set.

People with pitchforks and burning torches might be after you for just that reason.

Hopefully, you keep a gallon of emergency gas to get away!

But that would be an extreme.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Believe it or not, my 22 yr. old kid (no degree) got hired by Mirco-soft last year for 55,000 a year!!! These companies still have plenty of money and are hiring. 

Of course, that kind of job doesn't interest me at all....

My husband has been out of work since July. He is a master carpenter. Builder of fine furniture, museum exhibits and boat interiors. Money is really drying up, it's finally reaching the rich (around here). He was very busy up until this summer. There are just too many people that call themselves "carpenters" when they loose their jobs.
He does plumbing and electric as well but he isn't liscensed so not sure what we are going to do yet.

Myself, thinking about hanging out my herbalist shingle again. I quit for a number of years as I was (and still am) so busy with the kids. Lots and lots of Amish around here to cater to though. and they can't hop on the internet and get answers to their questions...so locally it may be a good choice for me to go back too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

lorian - have your hubby look at www.tinyhouseblog.com for some ideas of a new housing movement that his skills could be used to make an income. Also, being herbalist seems to have a nitch these days also.

Fantastic for your 22 year old son. He must be testing something and his training was all those years stuck to a computer.

Good luck, Angie


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Angie....your a smart girl! We were truly comtemplating "tiny houses" a while ago..definitely has some promise in this economy. 
Not sure if we could afford the proper marketing of it though. We live in a very rural area and would have to find an outlet closer to some "green yuppies" I think....


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

From reading this thread, it appears that just about any job is recession proof provided the recession doesn't affect your little bubble! LOL!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Around here HVAC is recession-proof. When it is minus 10 and the heat goes out, you are going to call the repairman and pay the emergency call fee. When it is pay or die, you pay.

I'd like to take some HVAC classes, but can't find anywhere that they are offered.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Power Plant maintenance and Operations is pretty recession proof. People will do and sell a lot of things to keep their lights on. 

I don't think there are truly any recession proof jobs that exist for a seriously bad scenario. However, electric and indoor plumbing is something even the most humble appreciate. Let an icestorm knock out the lights and the power to the cities sanitation and water treatment plants and folks don't know what to do. Let the power go out long enough, and all of us that have deephole water wells will eventually run out of generator fuel.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Some things that might not last, but would probably be in limited demand. I haven't read all the posts so I'm probably repeating some others have listed.

making well buckets
building outhouses
breaking new ground for gardens (with a shovel?)
building outdoor cooking pits/brick ovens/etc.
cutting firewood (it'll be needed summer & winter for cooking & heating)
hand cutting hay to sell for animals (small bales can be made by compressing in a wooden box)
teaching gardening & seed saving
digging root cellars
butchering animals for the faint of heart
using a sling blade to mow grass for the wealthy (they'll probably want to "keep up appearances" as long as possible)

Any of these could be done for pm's or barter for food/tools/etc.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

something that I just thought of tonight after reading a post about "sanitation" being crucial after TSHTF -

making Wash Basins, Pitchers and stands for them.

I believe in a post SHTF world, wash basins will be all the rage again


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought my career as an RN for 20 years was recession-proof. I work at a new rural hospital that was built just before the crash. Two months ago, they made every employee take a 5% pay cut. Many decided to leave instead, but jobs around here are hard to find. I could find another job that I was as happy at, but would have to drive an hour each way. This place is only 20 minutes. Likely the hospital will be sold. If so, all of us will have to re-apply for our jobs. The likelihood of them keeping me when they could keep a 1 year RN grad for much cheaper isn't great.


----------

